# Reproduction Machine Tags



## lpeedin (Aug 18, 2014)

Not sure the best place to post this, but I'm hoping to get leads on anyone who makes one-off machine tags.

I've looked at the badges in the Wiki on owwm.org, but I need a model/serial number tag reproduced.

Here is what I'm wanting to get reproduced with out the model and serial numbers filled in. This is from an image I found on line. My tag is completely missing; however, I do have the spacing measurement between the 2 rivets. 




Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 18, 2014)

Check here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22417&highlight=decal you might be able to do this on alum tags.


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 18, 2014)

You might also check out Rick Sparber's website.  He's come up with a couple of ways to do it.  You can just Google his name.  Good site.

Steve


----------

